# Older dog peeing in the house



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm posting this here for a friend...her dog has been peeing alot in the living on the carpet. I told her she needs to go back to crating her dog. But she would like to get the pee smell out of the living room carpet. Any suggestions?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Nature's Miracle is my go-to spot remover, but it's difficult because if there is a pad under the carpet, it's almost impossible to get all the way down to that level.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

If this is suddenly out of context or unusual for the dog, get to a vet, tell her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lanabanana said:


> Nature's Miracle is my go-to spot remover, but it's difficult because if there is a pad under the carpet, it's almost impossible to get all the way down to that level.


 Right on. These odour removers work well enough that we can't smell it. But a dog always will. They can smell dead bodies thirty feet under water.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Throw out the carpet and get a new one. Whenever we have puppies, which isn't often, and puppies pee, we just get a new one. since the litter Oliver and spot,I had just put down patio rugs that are washable, but last weekend went to the store here that has over runs and buyouts and got an area rug, runner and smaller rectangular one for less than $40 with tax. I've bought rugs there in the past and seen the exact rug at Home Depot for $200 or more. This year, the price was the least I'd paid ever.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with Dave - if this is a recent development, your friend should get the dog checked out. Augie started peeing on the throw rug in front of the front door at night. He had always been able to hold his urine all night. He had a urinary tract infection.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

great thoughts everyone. I will pass these along to my friend.


----------

